# Most Heavily Armed American?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have my doubts that he is #1, but quite the collection. Rather dumb to go so public.



> Meet the 'most armed man in America': Gun collector has 200 machine guns, 80 military vehicles, tanks and grenade launchers


Meet the most armed man in America | Daily Mail Online

Machine Guns, Swords, And Tanks: This Colorado Man Definitely Has More Guns Than You


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

People like to brag and show off. Whether it's shooting a ferocious rabbit or guns. I don't think I'd be to worried for the guy with tanks and 200 machine guns. Will admit I'm a little jealous about the tanks.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> People like to brag and show off. Whether it's shooting a ferocious rabbit or guns. I don't think I'd be to worried for the guy with tanks and 200 machine guns. Will admit I'm a little jealous about the tanks.


True. I find it interesting that he makes over $600,000 per year from entry fees to see his museum and collection.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A couple of laws and stingers would be handy.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I could use a good RPG launcher! LOL.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

He is a kid in a candy store, and I am jealous, envious even.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

I'd like him to offer Pelosi a ride on his cycle then a tour


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Check out his Utube channel.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

So he's got some nice toys, but that does not make him the most heavily armed American. Does he have gin-u-wine slippy made pikes? I think not....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I want a tank.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I want a tank.


Who does not. I would love to have my old "Baba Louie," (M1A1.)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Who does not. I would love to have my old "Baba Louie," (M1A1.)


 I would settle for 113a3. Son in law has a duce and a 5 ton so I can play when I want.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm SO jealous.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'll remain contented with my BB gun and sling shot. 
Still it's fun to see his toys.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I had the chance to fire many weapons, Over the years my assigned weapons varied and the list was long . I had the opportunity to operate more vehicles than I can count. But I never had a chance to drive a Tank.


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

That motorcycle is lame. Seriously. WTF was he thinking? :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Redwood Country said:


> That motorcycle is lame. Seriously. WTF was he thinking? :vs_no_no_no:


 The time frame the bike was done it would have been a hit. Look back at some of the crazy stuff done in the late 60's and early 70's Over the top outrageous draws attention. Like the crap OCC built for the most part.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

When I was a kid, there was a tank in Renziehausen Park, McKeesport. You could climb up into it through the escape hatch in the bottom. We used to have a ball in that tank.


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> When I was a kid, there was a tank in Renziehausen Park, McKeesport. You could climb up into it through the escape hatch in the bottom. We used to have a ball in that tank.
> 
> View attachment 48065


I bet! That's every young kids dream! I bet you guys had a blast!


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

Having shot full autos on several occasions I agree with popular consensus that they serve no true purpose in a gun battle that any American will experience on home soil. A full auto won't help you in 99.5% of situations, I mean unless you're a Seal Team Six operator who knows how to use one and actually use it effectively you're just going to waste ammo. They're one of the best ways to let the neighbors to know you're a proud American, but other than that they're nothing more than a good way to scare the enemy. Which in a way is highly effective, but against a determined force you might as well have a good semi. 

As far as swords are concerned, unless you're a samurai you might as well put it where the sun don't shine. 

Truthfully a grenade launcher i.e 40mm with H.E rounds would be the best accessory I think someone could get, it would sway gun fight odds in your favor. A flame thrower would also be nice, there's countless uses for a flame thrower. Maybe that's the ******* talking in me, cause everyone knows ******** like fire, close quarters you got them.


----------



## DANTE...---... (Jul 7, 2017)

Grinch2 said:


> cause everyone knows ******** like fire


who doesn't like fire


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am thinking that he wished that he could take back going public? Dumb, Dumb....



> Thieves drove a truck through a metal barrier and stole 65 guns from Dragonman's gun store and shooting range while Mel "Dragon Man" Bernstein - "the most armed man in America" - was out eating dinner.


Thieves Stole 65 Guns While 'Most Armed Man in America' Was at Dinner - Breitbart


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I am thinking that he wished that he could take back going public? Dumb, Dumb....
> 
> Thieves Stole 65 Guns While 'Most Armed Man in America' Was at Dinner - Breitbart


Bragging will usually lead to trouble. I prefer the gray man approach.


----------

